# Moreton Bay safety



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

So To paddle off the western side of Moreton Is (or eastern), I should have an EPIRB, Flares, and V-Sheet?
Along with the standard whistle and mirror I have alrady got in the PFD pocket.

Just want to double check as this will be my first time in "open water" so to speak.

Oh, and what about those Shark shields? know nothing about them.... :?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't use a shark shield - but carry plenty of safety gear in my PFD, flares, EPIRB, Cyalume sticks etc.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

In Qld if you are in what Marine Transport deem to be Open Water (2 nautical miles offshore) it is a requirement to have an EPIRB, even in an unregistrable craft such as a kayak. Everything else is optional, but certainly recommended if you are venturing a long way offshore by yourself. The first thing I'd take is my phone in a waterproof case on my arm or in my PFD.

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## fishingkayaks (Jul 9, 2007)

I have been on the western side of Stradie, its an awesome fish but a number of times my fish got taken by the tax man (shark) so i have now got myself a shark pod/ shield. Also for piece of mind.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You lucky bastard, your sure as hell are getting over there quite a bit lately. 

On the Eastern side and around the Cape, you need to strap an epirb to your body as well as flares. You should also have a pdf 1 while in open waters. Mobiles dont work too good around the northern end of Moreton, its very hard to find any signal on the water and it just drops out all the time. Marine radios work well over there and I would highly recommend using a hand held water proof model again strapping it on somewhere to your person.
Dont go out around cape Moreton or too far out on the eastern side by yourself. The current can run through there at as much as 2 kts :shock: plus wind can make things very hard work.

I would stick to Western side, Bulwer drop offs and Curtin Reef, very accessible and reasonably safe, best fished when the tide changes.

Yes there are sharks there and big ones, I've seen 3 mtr tiger sharks under my stinky boat near Bulwer.

Good luck and post up some pickies.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Take a yak buddy if you can!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

> Oh, and what about those Shark shields? know nothing about them....


Baaaahhh! You won't need one of those............(hopefully) :|


----------



## Yester (Jan 14, 2008)

I reckon use a Shark Shield no matter what the circumstances (unless your shark fishing). If they can even remotely help you out then thats alot better than nothing!

\Just my opinion though


----------

